# Obscure people you fancy....



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

As per title, list people here you fancy who for whatever reason are not usually in the FHM/Cosmopolitan list of top 10 hotties.

I'll get the ball rolling.



Professor Alice Roberts, read that elementary table to me baby.



Lorraine Pasquale. Nice hot cross buns.



Bit of a gilf joker in the pack, Julie Walters.

In your own time... + points for obscure tv presenters.

Russia Today news presenter Abby Martin


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

digitalis said:


> As per title, list people here you fancy who for whatever reason are not usually in the FHM/Cosmopolitan list of top 10 hotties.
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling.
> 
> ...


Love Lorraine Pasquale


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I would destroy Alice Roberts.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kate Garraway


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Comedienne Julia Davis


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

RACK said:


> Kate Garraway


Yep.

And these


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Can I be the first to vote for Nigella please?



And Sarah Beeny and Jo Frost


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RACK said:


> Kate Garraway


Mate was thinking that when I was watching tv this morning before this thread was made!Had a wee google of her haha she's got fantastic assets.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarah Beeny from Property Ladder.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

GolfDelta said:


> Mate was thinking that when I was watching tv this morning before this thread was made!Had a wee google of her haha she's got fantastic assets.


I love her "lithp" It's the same reason I fancy Mollie from the saturdays too


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Can I be the first to vote for Nigella please?
> 
> And Sarah Beeny and Jo Frost


back off shes mine


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

The pink power ranger


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

One of the funniest programmes ive ever seen is 'east bound and down'

Kate mixon is HOT


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Secret escape chick, love to hump her!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MyStyle said:


> The pink power ranger
> 
> View attachment 126867


And the girl from VR Troopers!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit and Helen Mirren


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

George Michael, Brian molko from placebo!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

The broad who played the secretary in Ali G the movie.





Kate Hedges. Wa**** like a demented chimp to her back in't day.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Jessica Rabbit and Helen Mirren


oh yes Helen Mirren!!!!! <3 <3 <3 we have our own look a like on the forum in the form of @Flubs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

digitalis said:


> The broad who played the secretary in Ali G the movie.
> 
> View attachment 126872


shes smoking hot


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

not many obscure here though... come on who would bang dawn french? (not me I am not that way inclined lol)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

digitalis said:


> View attachment 126854
> 
> 
> Lorraine Pasquale. Nice hot cross buns.


I'll take your Lorraine Pasquale and raise the bird from Bitchin Kitchin


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Kirsty Allsop

and Nigella.... seeing a trend here


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Shameless girls in da house!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I prefered Sophie Dahl when she a was a bit 'fuller'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The ginger one from Girls Allowed


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

digitalis said:


> Shameless girls in da house!
> 
> View attachment 126874
> View attachment 126877
> View attachment 126878


Oh good fvcking shout...I had lots of dirty fantasies with the dark head girl


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I prefer the oldies

Haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Also... how old is the Little Mermaid... just askin :whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> I prefer the oldies
> 
> Haha


Looks like an old tom.cruise


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lorraine Kelly.....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Looks like an old tom.cruise


I hate Tom cruise - now you've ruined it lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> I hate Tom cruise - now you've ruined it lol


How can ypu hate a man who flys jets and adopts elderly retards ffs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

David Morrissey (as Thorne, not the Governor :lol: )

The bloke who plays Reid on Criminal Minds

And the one who plays Morgan (except he's conventionally pretty lol)

Ken Stott, as any grumpy alky copper (he was awesome in The Vice)

(There's a theme here, I like crime dramas....)

Also have a bit of a girl crush on Angie Harmon (as Jane Rizzoli)

Yes I am obsessed with murder programmes...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> How can ypu hate a man who flys jets and adopts elderly retards ffs


I really really hate him after the utter trash war of the world!! I refuse to watch anything with him in it now!!

Besides he's not attractive in my eyes ffs


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> I really really hate him after the utter trash war of the world!! I refuse to way h anything with him in it now!!
> 
> Besides he's not attractive in my eyes ffs


Refuse to 'way h' him hey ?? Lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Refuse to 'way h' him hey ?? Lol


 I refuse to watch anything with him in

Have wet fingers DUE TO THE RAIN before you even suggest such a thing


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Kate Silverton


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I love that Milfy bird from Eastenders...but that really is not obscure I don't think...



However, watched Inbetweeners Movie on Test Cycle and I decided I would love to **** Jay's chunky bird...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Amy Winehouse before she fvcked herself up


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Also... how old is the Little Mermaid... just askin :whistling:


In the movie she says "I'm 16 years old dad, I'm not a child anymore"

So considering I had that film when I was 6 years old and I'm now 30 I would say she is 40 now!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> I refuse to watch anything with him in
> 
> Have wet fingers DUE TO THE RAIN before you even suggest such a thing


Well its glorious here....just looked out of my office window and saw one of my fitters stripped lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Well its glorious here....just looked out of my office window and saw one of my fitters stripped lol


Cornwalls bloody miles away


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Abi from NCIS










The lass from Continuum


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmmm and Darren Hayes


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> Cornwalls bloody miles away


Well its where all the wonderful people live...and the sun always shines..apart from when its cloudy, or raining, or snowing


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Bet he's gutted.


Good will teach him not to make a mockery out of a really really good story line and book! Hr deserves it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> In the movie she says "I'm 16 years old dad, I'm not a child anymore"
> 
> So considering I had that film when I was 6 years old and I'm now 30 I would say she is 40 now!


hmm... thanks for the info, I can work with 40. Don't suppose you have her number do you?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Well its where all the wonderful people live...and the sun always shines..apart from when its cloudy, or raining, or snowing


Glad you pointed that out I'd be stuck other wise


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> Glad you pointed that out I'd be stuck other wise


Thought so...thats why I felt the need to elaborate


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Good will teach him not to make a mockery out of a really really good story line and book! Hr deserves it


I prefered topgun the book aswell.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I just wanna skull fck him


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

2004mark said:


> hmm... thanks for the info, I can work with 40. Don't suppose you have her number do you?


She's happily married to prince Eric but she did have about 15 sisters!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

goldenballs23 said:


> I prefered topgun the book aswell.


Wtf.......have ypu lot been smoking crack

Iiiiiiiiii weeeenntttt tttooooo ttthhheeeee daaannnggeerrrr zzzoone

Ypu do know that maverick saw a mig 28 do a 4g negative dive.

Whats there not to like


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> I prefered topgun the book aswell.


I preferred none!! I can't stand the bloke


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Thought so...thats why I felt the need to elaborate


Lol thanks again


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> She's happily married to prince Eric but she did have about 15 sisters!


Fountain of info... you'd make a good wing woman!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

CJ said:


> Wtf.......have ypu lot been smoking crack
> 
> Iiiiiiiiii weeeenntttt tttooooo ttthhheeeee daaannnggeerrrr zzzoone
> 
> ...


No mate just a joke.

P.S. IT'S HIGHWAY TO THE DANGERZONE.

Yeehaa Jesters dead!

edited for reasons unknown.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Konnie Huq.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Ellie goulding for me


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> No mate just a joke.
> 
> P.S. IT'S HIGHWAY TO THE DANGERZONE.
> 
> Yeehaa chesters dead!


I just checked that as it sounded wrong... I always thought it was 'step into the danger zone' lol


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

William Petersen as Grissom in CSI mmmmm


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

goldenballs23 said:


> No mate just a joke.
> 
> P.S. IT'S HIGHWAY TO THE DANGERZONE.
> 
> Yeehaa chesters dead!


Fvcking years ive been singing those words lmfao..

Reminds me of thatnpeter kay sketch about the words to songs..its hilarious


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Jasmine harmen -









Also Claire Sweeney, Suzzane Ried.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

empzb said:


> Konnie Huq.


Good shout. Let's not forget the lovely Katy Hill also from Blue Peter fame


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good shout. Let's not forget the lovely Katy Hill also from Blue Peter fame
> 
> View attachment 126889


Fvck me shes got a jaw.line like @RACK


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Hermione in the first harry potter film. From the second onwards it looks like there's grass on the wicket


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd go to town on Helen Mirren's old @rse


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

and what?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kim gordon when she was younger



prob would still now, even tho she must be in her 60's tbh lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> Thought so...thats why I felt the need to elaborate


Lol thanks again


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol thanks again


You're welcome..here to help


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

CJ said:


> You're welcome..here to help


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

resten said:


> Hermione in the first harry potter film. From the second onwards it looks like there's grass on the wicket


I think someone has spent too much time in the deep web :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

CJ said:


> Fvck me shes got a jaw.line like @RACK


Hahahaha, I used to meet up with a girl who looked like her........... purely to take focus off my jaw


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I prefer the oldies
> 
> Haha


and me but not him lol

Brian Goodman


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

girl off these memes










got a thing for the trashy sort :whistling:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dakota Fanning before she got old


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> View attachment 126876
> 
> 
> Kirsty Allsop


My Mrs gets told she looks like Kirsty Alsop.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> My Mrs gets told she looks like Kirsty Alsop.


pics or wifedontlooklikekirstyalsop


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This one not so obscure but he's the reason I watch motogp!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> pics or wifedontlooklikekirstyalsop


Ive see if I can find a flattering one of her! lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> Ive see if I can find a flattering one of her! lol


thinking this could be reps worthy mate ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> thinking this could be reps worthy mate ...


haha, I doubt it.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think I've ever given out more 'likes' in a thread before, I wouldn't say no to a single woman that's been mentioned in this thread so far, well maybe the 12yr old Dakota Fanning :confused1:

I would do unspeakable things with Kate Garraway and Susanna Reid.

I have a thing for Suzi Perry, now presenting the F1 on BBC:










But if you want obscure, I'd go with:










Off the Chinese cookery programmes on the BBC


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mandy Morbid


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> View attachment 126876
> 
> 
> Kirsty Allsop
> ...


beat me to it


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> No mate just a joke.
> 
> P.S. IT'S HIGHWAY TO THE DANGERZONE.
> 
> Yeehaa chesters dead!


If you are going to be a pedant, get your own stuff right :lol:

His name is Jester :001_tt2: :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

CJ said:



> Well its glorious here....just looked out of my office window and saw one of my fitters stripped lol


picsornostrippedfitter :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

whitney from eastenders


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> No mate just a joke.
> 
> P.S. IT'S HIGHWAY TO THE DANGERZONE.
> 
> Yeehaa chesters dead!


Jester not Chester!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Jester not Chester!!


Beat ya to it :tongue:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I dunno how I've forgotten this! I absolutely LOVE Tom Hanks to pieces.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I used to have a real thing for Lovejoy!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> whitney from eastenders


Is that coz an anagram of her name is tin whey?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i like martine mcutchen ... i like her more now she doges paying Tax


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> picsornostrippedfitter :whistling:


You asked for it lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Dakota Fanning before she got old
> 
> View attachment 126896


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Sarah Silverman!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

beefdinner said:


> She's happily married to prince Eric but she did have about 15 sisters!


You do know that's not actually how the story went, right? That's the 'nice for Disney' story :lol:



empzb said:


> Konnie Huq.


Ah that reminds me.....Charlie Brooker. I have no idea why, I just like him..maybe cos he's a miserable git like me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

CJ said:


> You asked for it lol
> 
> View attachment 126899


Wish I'd never asked now :no:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Wish I'd never asked now :no:


You're welcome


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 126887
> 
> 
> I just wanna skull fck him


poor @The L Man :surrender:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

CJ said:


> You asked for it lol
> 
> View attachment 126899


His bulk cycle looks to be going well


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> If you are going to be a pedant, get your own stuff right :lol:
> 
> His name is Jester :001_tt2: :whistling:


Ouhhhh yes if he keeps the head gear on!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

CJ said:


> You're welcome


I think you should go for a bit of a wander and see if you can get some pics of some decent stripped fitters. Nobody will think you're weird or anything, it'll be fine. If anybody asks just say "Jojo told me to"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..tom jones, but he's a bit old for me and his eyes freak me out but still..fanciable In a way


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ..tom jones, but he's a bit old for me and his eyes freak me out but still..fanciable In a way


I'd have to agree strangely


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> ..tom jones, but he's a bit old for me and his eyes freak me out but still..fanciable In a way





mrssalvatore said:


> I'd have to agree strangely


Noooo he looks like my granddad!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Alysson hannigan.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Alysson hannigan.


She was far nicer than buffy


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh and I forgot Jane Fonda would be a good GILF haha...



Although 75 is pushing it even for a sick bastard like me :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Janice Dickinson


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Also... how old is the Little Mermaid... just askin :whistling:


Way to young and she will stink of fish.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Noooo he looks like my granddad!


Lol..yh but if he was he's a hot grandad


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I think she deserves a vote


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

CJ said:


> One of the funniest programmes ive ever seen is 'east bound and down'
> 
> KENNY ****IN POWERS
> 
> View attachment 126868


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Ballin said:


> I love that Milfy bird from Eastenders...but that really is not obscure I don't think...
> 
> View attachment 126880
> 
> ...


Totally agree with "Max's missus" from Eastenders!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 126887
> 
> 
> I just wanna skull fck him


Too late this man beat you to it.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think you should go for a bit of a wander and see if you can get some pics of some decent stripped fitters. Nobody will think you're weird or anything, it'll be fine. If anybody asks just say "Jojo told me to"


Lets see how I get on with thst lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..the guys I fancy are not usually obscure...just young and hot, :thumb:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I think she deserves a vote


I met her once, she is gorgeous!

Also British, that really surprised me. She was in a shopping centre down south, also with her was "Tilk" the hench on out of SG1, he is a big unit.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Jester not Chester!!





B4PJS said:


> Beat ya to it :tongue:


I said Jester. :mellow:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> I met her once, she is gorgeous!
> 
> Also British, that really surprised me. She was in a shopping centre down south, also with her was "Tilk" the hench on out of SG1, he is a big unit.[/QUOT
> 
> I watch it I know who tilk is lol but thanks!! Agreed tho she's lovely


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

:blush:


----------



## snapon (Jan 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> The ginger one from Girls Allowed


X2


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

And not forgetting Maggie Thatcher. :whistling:

She could give me a handbagging any day.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Amanda Knox


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

this chick from comedy central...whitney??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 126887
> 
> 
> I just wanna skull fck him


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Nicolas cage - he's not traditionally good looking but definitely has something about him. Very sexy voice too :wub:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> ..the guys I fancy are not usually obscure...just young and hot, :thumb:


*cough*

Just er... clearing my throat :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Half of these aren't even obscure! By obscure I was thinking "Dot from Eastenders" as an example.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Alysson hannigan.


I would not call her an obscure person you fancy. Shes sexy as **** and the only reason I watch how I met your mother, Well, not the only reason! Cobie Smulders has a face id never get tired of and a cheeky smile that could shorten my pants in a millisecond


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Half of these aren't even obscure! By obscure I was thinking "Dot from Eastenders" as an example.


Well I have got to admit your mums quite fit.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Robert De Niro, young or old. Total god. I so would...



Also a little partial to Jonny, but ain't nothing obscure about this dude


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ginger girls


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

AJ Odudu from Big Brothers Little Brother on Channel 5



Hot as fvck.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> Well I have got to admit your mums quite fit.


Thanks. That would explain my good looks.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Robert De Niro, young or old. Total god. I so would...
> 
> View attachment 126910
> View attachment 126911
> ...


some people have said my Dad looks like Robert De Niro!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> *cough*
> 
> Just er... clearing my throat :whistling:


What u coughing at Tekkers...explain urself!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

The L Man said:


> some people have said my Dad looks like Robert De Niro!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> View attachment 126915


Wut


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What u coughing at Tekkers...explain urself!


He's always coughing lol


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Carrie Grant

I'd smash that all night long


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What u coughing at Tekkers...explain urself!


Sorry.. that's just the first signs of my latest batch of chlymidia.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

My mates think this is obscure as she has more muscle then most of them, but for people on here, it may be less obscure, but Nicole Wilkins...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> My mates think this is obscure as she has more muscle then most of them, but for people on here, it may be less obscure, but Nicole Wilkins...
> 
> View attachment 126923
> 
> ...


Ur mates are fcuking weird!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> View attachment 126907
> 
> 
> :blush:


Who's that!?! mg:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Half of these aren't even obscure! By obscure I was thinking "Dot from Eastenders" as an example.


are you referring to the very obscure and not a house hold name at all (who has been on tv several nights a week for decades) dot cotton?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur mates are fcuking weird!


stop speaking to you're mate like that


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Kirsty Duffy off channel fives The Wright Stuff ( when brunette not blonde !!)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There's a hairdresser in my village who is very nice. Likewise a lass who used to work in the chip shop. Can't get much more obscure than those...


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Who's that!?! mg:


Some bird from the TV.

She hosts alot of shows on C4 about Sex Education and stuff...

Anna Richardson, I think.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur mates are fcuking weird!


They said shes pretty but too 'butch'. I just told them that theyre so skinny, most of their girlfriends are more butch then them anyway. BURN!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> stop speaking to you're mate like that


If I'm fcuking weird ... Your name must be weird


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> They said shes pretty but too 'butch'. I just told them that theyre so skinny, most of their girlfriends are more butch then them anyway. BURN!


Butch hahaha!! It would take a lot butcher than her before I'd say no tbh


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Dads will know what i'm saying when the only program on cbeebies i can tolerate my daughter watching is Nina And The Neurons.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

ShaneB said:


> My mates think this is obscure
> 
> View attachment 126923
> 
> ...


you're mates are gay then


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Danielle from American pickers-awesome chick-love the ink.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Vidya Balan....most likely no one will know her but she is fvcking hot imo :wub:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Some bird from the TV.
> 
> She hosts alot of shows on C4 about Sex Education and stuff...
> 
> Anna Richardson, I think.


I though it was, I can't fault you at all, she presents secret eaters as well, shes stunning in my book..


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mingster said:


> There's a hairdresser in my village who is very nice. Likewise a lass who used to work in the chip shop. Can't get much more obscure than those...


That is obscure, in that vain though there is an eastern European who I pass at the bus stop every day, she is so fit it takes my breath away. I have been so tempted to stop the car and ask if she wants a lift, but I do not want to get arrested. I did speak to her once (that is how I know she is eastern European)

Her voice and smile was so sexy I nearly passed out through blood loss from my brain.

She looks like Caprice, but with a fitter more athletic body.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> That is obscure, in that vain though there is an eastern European who I pass at the bus stop every day, she is so fit it takes my breath away. I have been so tempted to stop the car and ask if she wants a lift, but I do not want to get arrested. I did speak to her once (that is how I know she is eastern European)
> 
> Her voice and smile was so sexy I nearly passed out through blood loss from my brain.
> 
> She looks like Caprice, but with a fitter more athletic body.


Real people are so much more interesting than celebrities. You can walk down any street and see 3 or 4 fascinating ladies in minutes on any given day if you but take the time and look...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Real people are so much more interesting than celebrities. You can walk down any street and see 3 or 4 fascinating ladies in minutes on any given day if you but take the time and look...


That is so true. I lost count of the amount of times I see some women who are working as shop assistants, nurses etc etc who are far more attractive than those who get on TV.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

michelle from American pie


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Not forgetting that blonde lady out of the big bang theory.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> Not forgetting that blonde lady out of the big bang theory.


penny... now she is fit :thumb:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> penny... now she is fit :thumb:


Almost as fit as Sheldon!


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Kim Director - smokin hot gothy type










Victoria Cohen - husky voiced poker player (although shes married to a reet bellend)










Wendy James - Ruined many a duvet in my teens to this filth-pot










Kari Byron - She can bust my myth anytime....I literally have no idea what that means but it sounds good...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Nearly forgot about 7 of 9 from the star trek Voyager series.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jo[email protected] said:


> Nicolas cage - he's not traditionally good looking but definitely has something about him. Very sexy voice too :wub:


A mate of mine is an absolute ringer for him and Nicholas is his nickname amongst his friends...I'm not joking, he only has to smile at a woman to bring her home. A f***ing smile....sickens me.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sam Naz


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> Almost as fit as Sheldon!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres Mine.Cerys Matthews.No Stunner ill admit.However, shes creative, and that wonderful welsh accent is like honey, flowing over you............


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Carrie Grant:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Carrie Grant:


the black fella on the left? as I recognise Paul Farher and cant mean the chick on the right as that's Caroline Gray


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Of course the black fella on the left, he's dreamy!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I tend to be attracted towards strong characters.

Sarah Beeny, Supernanny etc despite not being the most physically appealing compared to some there is a sex appeal in their character.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The blond lady from the Co op adverts.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I tend to be attracted towards strong characters.
> 
> Sarah Beeny, Supernanny etc despite not being the most physically appealing compared to some there is a sex appeal in their character.


supernanny :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> Not forgetting that blonde lady out of the big bang theory.





Paz1982 said:


> penny... now she is fit :thumb:


But they supposed to be obscure..

http://www.fhm.com/girls/news/06---kaley-cuoco-83890


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> some people have said my Dad looks like Robert De Niro!


No. They said your dads a minivan driver :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> No. They said your dads a minivan driver :lol:


I don't get it...

Edit: actually is it a taxi driver reference lol?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Each one as promising as the next


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Blinkey said:


> Not forgetting that blonde lady out of the big bang theory.


Kaley Cuoco. Very hot. Not exactly obscure. She was 6th in FHM Top 100.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

The wife of dog the bounty hunter.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Mma fighter Meisha Tate.....hot


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think people are thinking obscure are girls who aren't their wives or gfs!!

Half the girls are stunning, as a few have said its girls who aren't conventinially good looking.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Mary Poppins.... Bet she's FILTHY once you get her going!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Mary Poppins.... Bet she's FILTHY once you get her going!!!


Great call


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Danielle Colby American pickers


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

The red head girl from Trailer Park Boys. (On my phone so cant post a pic). Not sure if she counts as 'obscure' cos i think she's bang tidy in a trashy kinda way.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Old Enough to be everyones Gran.Julie Christie


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I tend to be attracted towards strong characters.
> 
> Sarah Beeny, Supernanny etc despite not being the most physically appealing compared to some there is a sex appeal in their character.




:thumbup1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Kaley Cuoco from the Big Bang Theory


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Chloe Annett, Kochanski out of Red Dwarf, hubba hubba.

Amanda Lamb, A place in the sun presenter.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Some of these really aren't obscure at all. Tantamount to me saying 'Lucy Pinder'.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> I said Jester. :mellow:


After chasing sunsets one of lives simple joys is playing with the boys!


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Tilda Swinton particularly as the ice queen -


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> After chasing sunsets one of lives simple joys is playing with the boys!


life's

(As we're being pedantic)


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oh yes Helen Mirren!!!!! <3 <3 <3 we have our own look a like on the forum in the form of @Flubs


but much younger!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Glenn Danzig



Mike Patton



and



Dicky Barrett of the Mighty Mighty BossTones.. he'd have to talk dirty to me though! :whistling: he's got an awesome deep voice.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Alex Jones off one show.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Shame the pic cuts off where it does.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lmfao kaley cuoco is one of the most famous birds in the world today yet keeps getting mentioned. :lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> After chasing sunsets one of lives simple joys is playing with the boys!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Going by some of the posts we're not totally sicking to playing the obscure card have some conventionally hot as feck Kat Dennings-


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Clive Dunn.

Someone had to say it.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lmfao kaley cuoco is one of the most famous birds in the world today yet keeps getting mentioned. :lol:


True, But she's fit as f ck so bollox to the rules


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> Each one as promising as the next


I was eating a sandwich whilst scrolling onto these pics. That is GROSS man! :scared:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kari Byron....Yes please. :wub:


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Alison Mossheart from 'The Kills and Dead Weather










Rachael Riley off Countdown










Victoria Pendleton


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Doda, Polish pop star. Now thats obscure


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Victoria Pendleton


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Gab said:


> Victoria Pendleton


Very nice, good call..


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

All of thes girls, legs and co, top of the pops.

Showing my age :whistling:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> View attachment 127116
> 
> 
> All of thes girls, legs and co, top of the pops.
> ...


Blast from the past mate... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Gab said:


> Blast from the past mate... :thumb:


Lol yes mate, was gonna include, pans people, but I must admit, even I was only knee high then :lol:

Oh yeah nearly forgot, also Kat von D.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

not sure on the meaning of obscure thought it meant to hide something? but if were talking about ugly birds i'd of wound one into that ugly bird that was in the shining, dont know why i just reckon she'd be filth, no holds barred type of lass.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Lol yes mate, was gonna include, pans people, but I must admit, even I was only knee high then :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah nearly forgot, also Kat von D.


Blimey mate, Pans People 60s and early 70s, I was only about 2 by the time they finished... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Gab said:


> Blimey mate, Pans People 60s and early 70s, I was only about 2 by the time they finished... :lol:


Well you cant get more obscure, than that. :lol: :lol:

60, s wasn't there something called (free) love. :whistling:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Gina Carano, MMA fighter. She can kick my a55 anytime...


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Amanda Byram, especially when she's LOLing at contenders on Total Wipeout.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Gina Carano, mixed MMA fighter. She can kick my a55 anytime...


Hot, hot, hot mate, well done....


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Well you cant get more obscure, than that. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 60, s wasn't there something called (free) love. :whistling:


Something like that mate, yeh..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mmm x2 on Mike Patton......



Chris Cornell



Duff



Henning Wehland



And as originally posted, some cops, instead of rock stars 

David Morrissey



Reid from Criminal Minds



And not even remotely obscure.....Morgan from Criminal Minds


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sigourney Weaver.

Fiona Bruce.

Gina McKee.

Kate Bush.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

That Indian looking doctor off casualty was on my box tonight. Phwoar.


----------



## Yorkieads93 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sarah Palin

Kat Von D

Serena Williams (so dam powerful!)

Agree with pretty much all the others apart from armpit hair woman, that was disturbing!! Put me off my cottage cheese!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yorkieads93 said:


> Sarah Palin


Yesssss man~!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Little Wendy Hurrell


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

She's stunning and dominate the **** out you in bed.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Gaby Roslin










Katie Melua










Kate Humble










Jane Goldman










Catherine Jenkins










Konnie Huq


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Lucy verasamy - cute weather girl....


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Have people missed the point of this thread???

:confused1:


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Have people missed the point of this thread???
> 
> :confused1:


Yep


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not exactly obscure, but Suzi off The Gadget Show



HHHHHHNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

my current favourite

Sian Welby (ch5 weather girl)



another is

Fort Boyard's Lara Hamilton (pics of her when she was trying to get into tv)


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> However, watched Inbetweeners Movie on Test Cycle and I decided I would love to **** Jay's chunky bird...


Same tbh. Not even on a test cycle lol.

For me, it would be Megan Massacre from America's Worst Tattoo's TV show....


----------

